# SMS Question



## Ponykins (Apr 29, 2015)

What is the correct way to show miniature horses in Showmanship at halter, the 1/2 method or the 1/4 method?


----------



## shandoaharabmini (Jul 18, 2015)

In 2015 AMHR uses the 1/2 method and AMHA uses the 1/4 method. It is best to look at the rule book for each registry every year to make sure they have not changed the rules. A couple of years ago I had not check the rules and that registry change the rules causing me to get 'The Walk' since I did the wrong method.


----------

